# Urgent!cant get hold of admin or H&H staff ? Do they even exist!



## Sb2 (6 December 2017)

HHO admin are ignoring all my messages- how do I get hold of them? Can't even get hold of anyone from the horse and hound magazine either. Initially, how do I delete/ edit old posts? As there is no edit button on the posts.


----------



## Auslander (6 December 2017)

When did you message them? I've always found them pretty quick to respond - certainly the same day, if not within an hour or two


----------



## spacefaer (18 December 2017)

Sb2 said:



			HHO admin are ignoring all my messages- how do I get hold of them? Can't even get hold of anyone from the horse and hound magazine either. Initially, how do I delete/ edit old posts? As there is no edit button on the posts.
		
Click to expand...

You can't edit or delete old posts.


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 January 2018)

Why so urgent?


----------



## Blixen Vixen (3 January 2018)

Sb2 said:



			HHO admin are ignoring all my messages- how do I get hold of them? Can't even get hold of anyone from the horse and hound magazine either. Initially, how do I delete/ edit old posts? As there is no edit button on the posts.
		
Click to expand...

Well OP, did you manage to get hold of them?


----------



## Shay (3 January 2018)

Why did you resurrect such an old post? Are you SB2 in a new name?


----------

